

Congressional Leaders Suggest Earlier Snowden Link to Russia - dexen
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/20/us/politics/congressional-leaders-suggest-snowden-was-working-for-russia.html

======
kordless
> “He may well have. We don’t know at this stage.”

I find it completely unacceptable that our representatives continue to make
blaming statements. You can't say he did and then say you don't know. Diane
Feinstein needs to go away. Vote accordingly.

~~~
dllthomas
_" Vote accordingly [in four years]."_ Mike Rogers is a representative and
could be out _this year_ if Lansing voters pull heads out of asses.

Edited to add: The quote from Feinstein was in response to a question - she
didn't bring it up. It's probably overstating things, but it's dramatically
more cautious and less damning (of the utterer) than any of the quotes from
Rogers (who the article focuses on much more). Rallying against Feinstein over
this _particular_ piece seems horrifically misguided for both these reasons
and that I alluded to in my initial post - and I say this as someone who has
voted against Feinstein every single chance I have had.

